# Fresh Water Tank



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all,

Haven't been on for quite awhile due to some things. Now here I am asking for whatever expertiseanyone can offer.

Our fresh water tank has developed a leak. Not just a slow drip, but almost running water. Of course the leak is not on the bottom. That would be too easy. The water runs down the door side of the OB, and then hits the underbelly. When used, it runs down the side of the frame, and we can only put about 1/3 to 2/3 of water (according to the gauge) into the tank, and it leaks.

Had it to a Keystone dealer, where we were lied to about the progress of the fix, and after two weeks found out that nothing had been done. Not even looked at. That's another story that still has me fuming.

Has anyone tried to drop the fresh water tank, and how would one go about doing that?

Any help is welcomed.

Rita


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It is my understanding that the tanks for fresh water and gray/black water are dropped in between steel cross beams that hold them into place. If you can drop the underbelly and see the leak you can have the crack weilded or use a solder type iron to melt the poly closed. If there is no access to the leak then one or more cross members need to be removed to get the tank out or cut the floor of the TT out and lift the tank out to repair or replace. James


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> It is my understanding that the tanks for fresh water and gray/black water are dropped in between steel cross beams that hold them into place. If you can drop the underbelly and see the leak you can have the crack weilded or use a solder type iron to melt the poly closed. If there is no access to the leak then one or more cross members need to be removed to get the tank out or cut the floor of the TT out and lift the tank out to repair or replace. James


For 10 bucks you can get a hot melt glue gun. This will do the job as long as you can get to the point of the leak. How do I know? I've done it.

Bill


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> It is my understanding that the tanks for fresh water and gray/black water are dropped in between steel cross beams that hold them into place. If you can drop the underbelly and see the leak you can have the crack weilded or use a solder type iron to melt the poly closed. If there is no access to the leak then one or more cross members need to be removed to get the tank out or cut the floor of the TT out and lift the tank out to repair or replace. James


We have the underbelly off enough to see the cross members. Unfortunately the leak is where we cannot see it.

The dealer we took it to lied to us greatly during the time they had it.

We took it in on June 8 for a June 10th appointment to do whatever was necessary tfor us to actually have a full fresh water tank that would hold water.

On the 15th they (mistakenly?) recaulked a small area on the front of the camper. I still don't think 'fresh water tank' and 'front of te camper' sound anything alike. Then around the 17th I was told that since they messed up and did the wrong thing they checked and had a new tank in the warehouse. On Firday the 19th they 'had a tank on order and it should arrive Monday or Tuesday'. The morning of the 24th I was told that they ahd found the leak and were going to try to weld it so we wouldn't have to pay for a new tank. 1 1/2 hours later I was called and told that it would take 700 - 800 dollars oif labor to drop the tank. How can you weld a leak you havent even seen, and likely there never was a new tank even available.

By the time I received the only phone call from them ( I had to keep hounding them) I was totally fed up, we were leaving on a trip on the morning of July 2, and I didn't trust them anymore, and figured they already had it 2 weeks and didn't do anything and I didn't trust them to have it ready for us, so I told them to close it up and we would come and get it.

I wouldn't recommend that dealer to anyone at this point. I don''t know what happened in the service department but they weren't truthful with me. If they were too busy to look at they should have told me so I could find someone else to do the repairs.

I called and asked to talk to the manager and explained to him what had happened, He told me they had been quite busy with sales. and apologized. The next call I received from them was from the service manager, who sounded angry (likely was). During the course of the conversation he said"if that is your attitude" caught himself and tried to cover it us, but I got the message. I told him I did not have an attitude, however I likely had one about him when I hung up.

All in all a truly awful experience.

Oh and we paid $95.00 for the work they did trying to find the leak. They cut a hole in the underbelly, and taped it up.

Dh is out at the camper right now trying to figure out the best way to drop the tank.

Thanks for listening to the rant.

Rita


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Why do service center do that? What ever happened to the SERVICE part of service center?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, DH got the tank out, we found the holes. There are two.

They were caused in the manufacturing of the OB. When they screwed the underbelly onto the frame they punctured the tank in two places. I guess over time the holes just got bigger and bigger until they caused a major problem. No wonder our fresh water tank took so much water.

Now, does anyone know of a non=toxic way of repairing these?

Will post photo in a little while.

It didn't take 7-8 hours for DH to drop the tank (what the dealer said it would take) He also said there were just occaisonal drips. Only thing is, it was running ourt for us. Don't think he filled the tank. (that is my opinion)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Well, DH got the tank out, we found the holes. There are two.
> 
> They were caused in the manufacturing of the OB. When they screwed the underbelly onto the frame they punctured the tank in two places. I guess over time the holes just got bigger and bigger until they caused a major problem. No wonder our fresh water tank took so much water.
> 
> ...


You can use a plastic welding kit of fill in the holes or if they are just screw holes (like in my tank) I used a dab of silicone rtv over the hole and a stainless steel screw. James


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Well, we got the tank fixed it holds water real good.

In the process of putting things back together, we found that the breather hose was smashed between the frame and the floor. The easiest fix was to splice a new piece of hose to make it long enough to attach to the tank. We always had trouble filling the tank, but just thought it was an odd quirk. Just filled the tank, how nice.

That might be something for anyone else who has a lot of trouble filling their fresh water tank.

Now to get the underbelly back on.

Rita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes the do it yourself method is easier, finding the time is another problem. Glad you fixed the problem

The dealers name is...................


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> You can use a plastic welding kit of fill in the holes or if they are just screw holes (like in my tank) I used a dab of silicone rtv over the hole and a stainless steel screw. James


Ditto. I actually purchased the plastic welding kit on the internet for about $50. If we were closer I'd let you use it cuz I have a lot of (plastic) rod left.

According to my research, any kind of adhesive isn't going to work well on this type of plastic, despite any claims to the contrary. So the plastic welder or a stainless screw (little bigger than the hole) would be my recommendation too.


----------

